# GBH guilty plea -Charge.



## realgains89 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys, I've just had to plea guilty to a GBH charge that I didn't do, the situation is complicated and can't be assed to go into it, but its my first offence, someone claimed I knocked him to the floor with a punch "Then claimed" my pal got on top of him and started hitting him, which is far from the truth as I didn't hit him, Anyhow the lads came out with injuries to his face which have required surgery, however the text messages between me and the person who assaulted him came across "Incriminating" and I've had to make the guilty plea rather then possibly lose and go to jail, I'm looking at a suspended sentence, and a FINE, i was just wondering if anyone knows how much i may be charged with, and how many hours of community service, in the victims statement hes saying i punched him once to the floor "Which isn't true" but that's just the way it is. and obviously its being considered a joint attack. and he has pretty bad damage to his face which needed an operation. this is the first time I've ever been in trouble with the law, have a good clean record.

But I'm just wondering what sort of hours of community service i will have given, and how much the possible fine may be, I'm currently working also, which i been told is a good thing.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Your looking at a year in jail mate. I got 4 years but have a record.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

What did the txt messages say?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Mate of mine was in a very similar scenario (although to be fair he did punch the guy, but his mate then put the boot in a couple of times).

He was very close to going down for it, but his solicitor did a good job. Explained how it would effect his career, relationship etc etc.

He pleaded guilty, got 200 hours community service and had to pay the victim £1000. His mate got the same.

Ultimately it will depend on the judge though, I assume it's going to crown court and not magistrates.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Mate of mine was in a very similar scenario (although to be fair he did punch the guy, but his mate then put the boot in a couple of times).
> 
> He was very close to going down for it, but his solicitor did a good job. Explained how it would effect his career, relationship etc etc.
> 
> ...


Crown all the time. Dont forget to take some money and and that on sentencing. And hope the judge just had a blow job in his lunch break. if you on at the end of the day you going jail.


----------



## realgains89 (May 10, 2014)

Yeah it's crown court, I pleaded guilty with no previous convictions, I've been told i'm looking at a suspended sentencing, which will revolve a fine and community service, it seems unlikely that i will be going to jail according to my barrister.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Your get the maximum hours then ghink its in the 400 hour mark and a big BIG fine. Hope you can trust your barrister ?. As its the easy option for him.


----------



## realgains89 (May 10, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> What did the txt messages say?


Not going to mention, however the text messages give us perverting the course of justice, however the judge made a deal to remove that charge considering i plead guilty, so hes only going to charge me on the one account GBH section 20, which i pleaded guilty to, rather then fight my corner.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Section 20 is abh ?.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Section 18 is gbh


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

It really is down to the judge then, sounds like you did the right thing with the guilty plea though. GBH and a perverting the course of justice would have been jail if you'd fought it and lost.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Section 20 is abh ?.


My mistake i got done for 18 with is with intent. 20 is without intent. You mighf be ok then. Why are you worried if he said you not going jail ?. Its only 8 every sunday for a few years lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

realgains89 said:


> Yeah it's crown court, I pleaded guilty with no previous convictions, I've been told i'm looking at a suspended sentencing, which will revolve a fine and community service, it seems unlikely that i will be going to jail according to my barrister.


if someone needed surgery to face it sounds like it wasn't just a slap...so ur pleading guilty to a serious offence albeit ur first ..


----------



## realgains89 (May 10, 2014)

Yeah but, i didn't hit him, but i've had to plead guilty to hitting him the ONCE which i didn't even do... its so lame, and yeah the injured person had fractures in his face which required surgery


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Yeah it's crown court, I pleaded guilty with no previous convictions, I've been told i'm looking at a suspended sentencing, which will revolve a fine and community service, it seems unlikely that i will be going to jail according to my barrister.


 shorter term.[38]

Section 20Edit

In England and Wales, a person guilty of an offence under section 20 is liable, on conviction on indictment, to imprisonment for a term not exceeding five years,[39] or on summary conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding six months, or to a fine not exceeding the prescribed sum, or to both.[40]

ARE YOU SURE YOU TRUST YOU BARRISTER ! .


----------



## happygorila (Apr 29, 2015)

Either 18 months prison do half and half on tag

first offence at crown court 2 years suspended with probation and 200 hour community pay back

or upto 8 years for gbh with intent ?

Good luck not many people walk out of crown


----------



## realgains89 (May 10, 2014)

daztheman86 said:


> shorter term.[38] Section 20Edit In England and Wales, a person guilty of an offence under section 20 is liable, on conviction on indictment, to imprisonment for a term not exceeding five years,[39] or on summary conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding six months, or to a fine not exceeding the prescribed sum, or to both.[40] ARE YOU SURE YOU TRUST YOU BARRISTER ! .


Only if you go to trial and lose, if you plead guilty, they reduce sentencing and so fourth.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

realgains89 said:


> Yeah but, i didn't hit him, but i've had to plead guilty to hitting him the ONCE which i didn't even do... its so lame, and yeah the injured person had fractures in his face which required surgery


but I would be surprised if u ony get community service and a fine.. It's hard to tell tbh without all detail...but ur making it sound trivial ...and obviously sometimes it's all dependent on the judge on the day!


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

I had send them down brown for mine at lewis crown and apparently i was lucky hahaha.


----------



## realgains89 (May 10, 2014)

well i'm being accused of ONE punch... basically..., which I've had to plead guilty to.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> well i'm being accused of ONE punch... basically..., which I've had to plead guilty to.


I don't get why you would plead guilty to punching someone when you didn't.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Have you had an real legal advice through any of this?


----------



## happygorila (Apr 29, 2015)

realgains89 said:


> well i'm being accused of ONE punch... basically...


your being charged for what happened as a joint enterprise it's down to u to put your plea bargin and you have and sounds like it's accepted now it's not a clean cut your off as u admitted it its upto the judge on the day and if he's a cnut u may get sent to prison I'd go to some coarse or group in you area then show the judge your doin things to make your self a better person that's the only way to get off with suspended sentence!


----------



## realgains89 (May 10, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I don't get why you would plead guilty to punching someone when you didn't.


Because the text messages sent between me and the person who had the fight seemed incriminating, and the judge said that alone would be difficult to prove to the jury, on a PERVERTING THE COURSE OF JUSTICE, side of things, NOT THE GBH side, which i could easily fight, however the judge give us a deal to remove the PTCOJ part, and charge me with just the one account of GBH... so i took the plead of guilty, and if i lost in trial i'd be looking at something daft like 8years as apposed to a possible suspended sentence for just admitting to punching the bloke the once... which as i mentioned i didn't do... its complicated.


----------



## realgains89 (May 10, 2014)

happygorila said:


> your being charged for what happened as a joint enterprise it's down to u to put your plea bargin and you have and sounds like it's accepted now it's not a clean cut your off as u admitted it its upto the judge on the day and if he's a cnut u may get sent to prison I'd go to some coarse or group in you area then show the judge your doin things to make your self a better person that's the only way to get off with suspended sentence!


I've written the judge a letter for the day as i been told this is a respectable thing to do, to pass onto the judge.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

they just knock a 1/3rd off for pleading guilty. e.g you'll get 200 hours community service instead of 300. Don't knock down years in prison to community service lol. Sounds like you got a bad barrister or the whole stories a fairytale


----------



## realgains89 (May 10, 2014)

Guess this is just a waiting game i guess then, i was just wondering what the possible fine would be if it was suspended.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

realgains89 said:


> well i'm being accused of ONE punch... basically..., which I've had to plead guilty to.


but this is why I asked about the txt messages between u and the other guy there will be evidence in them as to whether it was intent If they think u set out to cause him Injury with the one punch irrelevant if u did it or didn't ( pleading guilty..in a court means u did it) then it changes everything.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> they just knock a 1/3rd off for pleading guilty. e.g you'll get 200 hours community service instead of 300. Don't knock down years in prison to community service lol. Sounds like you got a bad barrister or the whole stories a fairytale


like..but I'm all out of likes dammit!!! Lol


----------



## happygorila (Apr 29, 2015)

realgains89 said:


> I've written the judge a letter for the day as i been told this is a respectable thing to do, to pass onto the judge.


get on a coarse be it a alcohol if u had been drinking or drugs if these were mitigating factors or anything to give the judge a reason not to send u down ull 90% get off if u do a group or coarse when u go to probation for pre sentence report as them then


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

f**k it ill say i hit him as well even tho in didn't. I need a hoilday anyway.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> I've written the judge a letter for the day as i been told this is a respectable thing to do, to pass onto the judge.


If you've already pleaded guilty there's no harm in going to an anger management type course. Worth a try if it makes you look good in court.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

How long will the injured person/victim be off school?

What is your mate looking at charge wise.....? It sounds like a gang attack imo.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't believe ******** hasn't been tagged yet


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Should have hit him harder. If I'm honest though I wouldn't have pleaded guilty if I never done it, simple as that. They have to prove it was you and if you never done it then they can't prove it. Unless you dropped yourself in the s**t with the texts


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

garethd93 said:


> Should have hit him harder. If I'm honest though I wouldn't have pleaded guilty if I never done it, simple as that. They have to prove it was you and if you never done it then they can't prove it. Unless you dropped yourself in the s**t with the texts


exactly that..but he's not revealing!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Surely in the text it would have been clear it was just your mate who hit him. This story doesn't add up to me.


----------



## realgains89 (May 10, 2014)

arghh its too much to go into its very complicated, i didn't hit the bloke... funny thing is i was the last person he seen as i shook his hand after an argument as i walked away, the fight broke out between him and a friend, and he assumed i hit him to the floor which wasn't the case, however the text messages look incriminating as it looks like im trying to SUM up a story for my friend, which puts me into the perverting the course of justice act... which the judge decided to drop on the account i plead guilty to the assault, which i didn't do.. does this help? i aint going into detail is because i don;t trust putting personal infomation up regarding the case... but its all a massive faff on... and if i had of went to court for the GBH i would win as a police offer seen the whole thing and i wasn't seen or mentioned in the officers reports... however... the only way the judge was gonna drop the Perverting the course of justice act is if i pleaded guilty as a deal... and i didnt want to go to court for the TWO accounts cause even if i passed as innocent for the GBH i'd still have to fight my corner for the perverting the course of justice part which my barrister said i wouldnt win as it made things look like i was trying to incriminate evidence... which i wasn't i was just acknowledging what my friend was texting me, so i he said it would be easier to just take the charge for GBH to avoid being prosecuted for the perverting of justice as i'd still get jail time otherwise, where as if i plead guilty for the GBH i was more likley to get a suspended sentence and said i fell into that category.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

That's a massive fairy tale and/or you're a mug.

You didn't do it, there are police reports that put you in the clear yet these messages are that incriminating you're being framed for a serious assault?


----------



## realgains89 (May 10, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> That's a massive fairy tale and/or you're a mug.
> 
> You didn't do it, there are police reports that put you in the clear yet these messages are that incriminating you're being framed for a serious assault?


What don't you understand? the perverting the course of justice is worse than the GBH, so instead of being faced with both in a trial, i picked pleading guilty to have the perverting the course of justice removed as part of a deal given by the judge.... think logically on my behalf here... if i faced trial i'd be seen innocent for GBH YES... brilliant, but then i'd get sentenced and go down for the perverting the course of justice which could give me a maximum of 3-5years... so taking the guilty plea, has basically means i'm more likley to just get a slap on the wrist being a first offence, as apposed to going to trial, cause if you get seen guilty at trial, you're going down regardless.... i've taken a more smarter option and just had to swallow my pride on this and admit to something i havent done, there is no fairy tales..


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

What did the text message say then?

If the CPS have this info then it doesn't make a difference posting it here


----------



## realgains89 (May 10, 2014)

This is why its complicated, cause i'm not going into great sums of detail, and the fact the majority of you ain't been in a situation like this particular one, its very complicated, no fairy tales... if i did something bad, i'd just admit to it, and be like.. YEAH WELL I PLEADED GUILTY FOR THIS AND IM GOING TO GET PROSECUTED FOR THIS... however its not like that... anyhow all i wanted to know was how many hours of community service and how much would the fine be.


----------



## realgains89 (May 10, 2014)

Lets just drop this guys, i'll inform you all of what happens once the case is over and done with, if i dont get sentenced to time that is.. im just worried thats all.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

What's happening to the bloke who actually hit him. Is he up in court too?


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Tell us what the texts say. We all want to know


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

realgains89 said:


> What don't you understand? the perverting the course of justice is worse than the GBH, so instead of being faced with both in a trial, i picked pleading guilty to have the perverting the course of justice removed as part of a deal given by the judge.... think logically on my behalf here... if i faced trial i'd be seen innocent for GBH YES... brilliant, but then i'd get sentenced and go down for the perverting the course of justice which could give me a maximum of 3-5years... so taking the guilty plea, has basically means i'm more likley to just get a slap on the wrist being a first offence, as apposed to going to trial, cause if you get seen guilty at trial, you're going down regardless.... i've taken a more smarter option and just had to swallow my pride on this and admit to something i havent done, there is no fairy tales..


As you've asked..

What I don't understand is...

You apparently didn't do something, was not involved at all and can prove that with police reports yet you admit to it, the whole idea of our justice system is you are innocent until proven other wise, so admitting to anything when you are innocent is retarded,

I also don't belive the powers that be would offer you a deal where you admit to something they know there is no chance of convicting you to so you can avoid a trail for another charge. Esp if this other charge is (as you've pointed out) more serious and based on actual evidence carries a higher chance of conviction.

I've seen culanders with less holes than your story.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Your story stinks of suspicion and when it comes to your standing in court, you are going to get more holes blown in you than a slice of swiss cheese.

YOU'RE GOING DOWN, scumbag.

Morale of the story 'realgainz', is that the only real gains that you'll have ever made is a long stretch spent behind bars picking up the soap for 'Big Jerome'.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> What's happening to the bloke who actually hit him. Is he up in court too?


Calm down, it's only the internet for f**k's sake, lol.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> Calm down, it's only the internet for f**k's sake, lol.


calm down about what exactly?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> What's happening to the bloke who actually hit him. Is he up in court too?


Oops, quoted the wrong person. Weird new forum glitch.

f**k's sake.



> Your story stinks of suspicion and when it comes to your standing in court, you are going to get more holes blown in you than a slice of swiss cheese.
> 
> YOU'RE GOING DOWN, scumbag.
> 
> Morale of the story 'realgainz', is that the only real gains that you'll have ever made is a long stretch spent behind bars picking up the soap for 'Big Jerome'.


I meant for you to calm down, you're getting angry over some guy on the internet lol.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> Oops, quoted the wrong person. Weird new forum glitch.
> 
> f**k's sake.
> 
> I meant for you to calm down, you're getting angry over some guy on the internet lol.


I know what u mean about the glitches. I typed something earlier and it looked like Arabic. I'm sure it will sort itself out lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Isn't pleading guilty to doing something you haven't done classed as perverting the course of justice?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Isn't pleading guilty to doing something you haven't done classed as perverting the course of justice?


Mind blown!


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Isn't pleading guilty to doing something you haven't done classed as perverting the course of justice?


Haha a fu**ing good point tbh, although if the situation is true I can see people admitting to things to reduce there time even if they haven't done it, the legal system isn't perfect


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> What did the txt messages say?


"I love you really, it was just the drink x"


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

The message probably read, and I quote 'haha mate did you see that superman punch I knocked him on his arse with before you stamped on his cranium' at a wild guess


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Isn't pleading guilty to doing something you haven't done classed as perverting the course of justice?


Imagine that. Getting done for admitting to a crime you didn't even do, lol.


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

Yeah sounds like you and your mate were being the big hero's texting each other and now it's come back to f**k you over


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

daztheman86 said:


> Section 20 is abh ?.


No,section 20 is gbh with no intent



I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Isn't pleading guilty to doing something you haven't done classed as perverting the course of justice?


No


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> I don't get why you would plead guilty to punching someone when you didn't.


Because if they are determined it was you and you go to trial and lose you're fvcked. Whereas if you plead guilty to a lesser charge you're not as fvcked. Sometimes situations can make it look like you were the guilty party when you weren't and it's about damage control.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> "I love you really, it was just the drink x"


lol..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Because if they are determined it was you and you go to trial and lose you're fvcked. Whereas if you plead guilty to a lesser charge you're not as fvcked. Sometimes situations can make it look like you were the guilty party when you weren't and it's about damage control.


which is why the system is messed up...it's a tactical game of passing ball ..


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson is that you haha?

This sounds to me like a big bag of bollox. Not what op is saying I mean the way this is panning out. If they didn't do it why are they being punished for it? Whose the beat up guys dad? The judge im guessing.

The legal system in this country stinks. Op if there is any chance your going to prison then go find this lad and do give him a serious kicking so your actually getting punished for something.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> Jeremy Clarkson is that you haha?
> 
> This sounds to me like a big bag of bollox. Not what op is saying I mean the way this is panning out. If they didn't do it why are they being punished for it? Whose the beat up guys dad? The judge im guessing.
> 
> *The legal system in this country stinks. Op if there is any chance your going to prison then go find this lad and do give him a serious kicking so your actually getting punished for something.*


then he will get done again. if u beat someone up and do time it doesn't give you license to do it over and over again. thats some of the maddest advice ive heard lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

realgains89 said:


> well i'm being accused of ONE punch... basically..., which I've had to plead guilty to.


what if they see that ONE punch as possibly being the one that caused the most damage and surgery, ...bear in mind allegedly ur mate is the one who caused the damage not u. So if u can admit to something u didn't do because it will get u a lesser charge what's his barrister going to say to him? I'd be telling him to admit to a few slaps on the head but to say the didn't pinch him at all. Now u look worse.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> which is why the system is messed up...it's a tactical game of passing ball ..


Yep. Chess match


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> what if they see that ONE punch as possibly being the one that caused the most damage and surgery, ...bear in mind allegedly ur mate is the one who caused the damage not u. So if u can admit to something u didn't do because it will get u a lesser charge what's his barrister going to say to him? I'd be telling him to admit to a few slaps on the head but to say the didn't pinch him at all. Now u look worse.


that would be unbelievable tekkers


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Jeremy Clarkson is that you haha?
> 
> This sounds to me like a big bag of bollox. Not what op is saying I mean the way this is panning out. If they didn't do it why are they being punished for it? Whose the beat up guys dad? The judge im guessing.
> 
> The legal system in this country stinks. Op if there is any chance your going to prison then go find this lad and do give him a serious kicking so your actually getting punished for something.


hold up....he's dodgy too..there's vital txt messages between him and his mate previous to the punching. It's not all smelling of roses this story miss marples (AKA Skye) needs to get him in my UKM office :lol: ...Harrison u can make the brews


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> then he will get done again. if u beat someone up and do time it doesn't give you license to do it over and over again. thats some of the maddest advice ive heard lol


lol can we not say jokey stuff on this new forum?

tbh tho I would hate more than anything to be sent down for something I hadn't done. I'd rather be done twice and go to sleep in my cell knowing he is suffering to for being a lying snake.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

We need to get Jessica fletcher In here to sort this case out...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> that would be unbelievable tekkers


don't bring a missing person into the equation.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> lol can we not say jokey stuff on this new forum?
> 
> tbh tho I would hate more than anything to be sent down for something I hadn't done. I'd rather be done twice and go to sleep in my cell knowing he is suffering to for being a lying snake.


if giving the o/p benefit of the doubt, other guy might genuinely believe o/p hit him as he was beat up so bad


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yep. Chess match


chess..that would be me finished then...can never get my porn and pawns in the right context


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> hold up....he's dodgy too..there's vital txt messages between him and his mate previous to the punching. It's not all smelling of roses this story miss marples (AKA Skye) needs to get him in my UKM office :lol: ...Harrison u can make the brews


can I put my mac on and have a cigar then I can be columbo lol?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> can I put my mac on and have a cigar then I can be columbo lol?


no the wonky eye is just annoying


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> if giving the o/p benefit of the doubt, other guy might genuinely believe o/p hit him as he was beat up so bad


yes true but im talking from the op point. He says he didn't do it, I'd like to think he is telling us the truth mate. Would be a pretty horrible I imagine to live your life with a a conviction for something you hadn't done.

This is gbh, i wonder if murder or rape cases have people pleading guilty if they didn't do it? I dunno


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> no the wonky eye is just annoying


haha your safe there I don't have one.

milk and sugar in your tea?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> chess..that would be me finished then...can never get my porn and pawns in the right context


Same. Mrs came down one morning and asked me what the fvck I'm doing.........was sat staring at a chess board,said I'm watching pawn.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> yes true but im talking from the op point. He says he didn't do it, I'd like to think he is telling us the truth mate. Would be a pretty horrible I imagine to live your life with a a conviction for something you hadn't done.
> 
> This is gbh, i wonder if murder or rape cases have people pleading guilty if they didn't do it? I dunno


when I did my stint in broadmoor mate, everyone apparently


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Is there not a problem that gbh with a sentence is classed as a conviction that is never spent? So any job you apply for you'll have to disclose it. 
If you actually didn't do it then I'd get a different legal brief.


----------



## happygorila (Apr 29, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Imagine that. Getting done for admitting to a crime you didn't even do, lol.


every one in prison is innocent they all been framed lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> No,section 20 is gbh with no intent
> 
> No


As we all know already, our justice system is completely ****ed.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> As we all know already, our justice system is completely ****ed.


Yep


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yep


Off-topic but are you still logging fella knee? I don't see new posts on my phone anymore like I could on the old site


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Off-topic but are you still logging fella knee? I don't see new posts on my phone anymore like I could on the old site


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?/topic/250342-FelonEs-first-Sus/Npp-10-week-bulk-log


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Is admiting to something you never done perverting the course of justice?


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

> Isn't pleading guilty to doing something you haven't done classed as perverting the course of justice?





> Is admiting to something you never done perverting the course of justice?


is there a parrot in here?


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

> Isn't pleading guilty to doing something you haven't done classed as perverting the course of justice?





> Is admiting to something you never done perverting the course of justice?


is there a parrot in here?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> is there a parrot in here?





> is there a parrot in here?


looks like it haha


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I got charged with assault for punching a bouncer and splitting his lip. I pleaded guilty. i was fined £600 and given 150 hours of community service.

If if your getting Gbh and the victim required surgery it's not looking good for you mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> is there a parrot in here?


Hands free?



> Hands free?


Hands free


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

4 years I got had common assault couple of years before


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

realgains89 said:


> well i'm being accused of ONE punch... basically..., which I've had to plead guilty to.


Either you did punch him and deny it to sound innocent, to which pleading guilty will probably get you the best outcome, or you didn't punch him in which case I don't understand why you feel you're 'forced' to plead guilty?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd have got better legal advice.


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Could always fly to Tibet and become a Monk, become a missing person and live in the mountains, just take a few Bear Grylls books with you


----------



## realgains89 (May 10, 2014)

Right so people are getting arsey over a situation they haven't a clue about and now are making assumptions on what they think the story is... god sakes, this is why humanity is such a pathetic waste, people jumping on the bandwagon with their stupid assumptions, and judgmental opinions, you just add to the crowd, and become a sheep, like part of the rest of the idiots in this world, try being more open minded and don't just jump to conclusions.

I didn't hit the lad. - Fact

However the texts i replied back looked incriminating and because i deleted them, it looked like i was trying to hide evidence from the police, not for my own safety, but for my friends, which also wasn't the case, i simply deleted all my history the following night so my EX wouldn't be able to go through my messages, believe me on that if you wish its upto you, cause i would also find that difficult to believe...

So...

Went to see my barrister, and he said, Chances of passing the GBH is quite good, However, he said passing the Perverting the course of justice part won't be as it looks suspiciously incriminating the fact i deleted the messages from my friend, which made it look like i was trying to cover up his actions, which i tried to put the point across it wasn't the case, but my barrister said regardless the jury won't see it that way...

So he said I'd more than likley get prosecuted for Perverting the course of justice if i was to make trial, Now this is what happened.

My judge came back and said, If i take the guilty plea, the judge is willing to remove the perverting the course of justice, from the offence and just charge me on the one account of GBH, "Which i didn't do"... however, he said if i was to go to trial, if i got found guilty on just the perverting the course of justice alone, thats 5years, even if i get found not guilty of the GBH.

He then further went to say, However if you plead guilty not only will the perverting the course of justice be removed, but the GBH will put me in catagory 2, which puts me in the likley chance of just getting a suspended sentence...

He then said and said, Which do you think is best? Go to trial for both accounts... win one lose the other and still end up going to jail, or pleading guilty on the one account, even though you didn't do it taking the judges deal, and get 25% of the charge taken off, and be put under the guide line of possibly getting a suspended sentence, worst comes to worse jail.

So there you have it, i am innocent of the GBH, i ain't no thug, I'm educated, working, and respectful and i don't condone violence... but its over with now anyhow... I've already been to court and i've been given a suspended sentence. and 250hours community service and a 1grand fine.


----------



## realgains89 (May 10, 2014)

A lot of innocent people get prosecuted each year, and when they do, we all look down at them and say "Scumbag" But its not always what it seems, when you're telling the truth and told you can't prove it, or that you look more guilty than innocent, and they ask... "Would you rather plead guilty and get 3years or plead innocent and get 8" you got to think logically to what you and your family must go through when facing such a hard decision...

My once impeccable record of being a clean citizen who's free of any criminal record is now going to be squashed and mart me for the rest of my life, jobs are going to be more difficult to get, people are going to consider me a violent person of ill nature, which i'm none of these things, I'm gentle friendly, sociable, and i've never did wrong in my life.

Sympathize with me or not, try looking outside of the box and put yourself in this predicament, then imagine how the world looks at you if you are innocent but you had to make a choice which was more beneficial to not only you but your loved ones? would you plead guilty? and don't be the tough guy and say "I'd plead innocent" cause you're talking losing years of your life for something you didn't do, if you can't 100% prove it both ways... one way just gives you a lesser sentence, so it does make people more obliged to take it, even sometimes when they are innocent, if fear they may lose their life completely due to finding it difficult to prove.

No one ever thinks outside the box


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

lol god u should get a new barrister. Deleting a text=perverting the course of justice? I delete texts all the time lol. And the max you can get for it is 3 years I just checked lol. 3 years would be for covering up a murder, you'd never of got prison for that even if they proved u guilty which they wouldn't of lol. Can see sentencing guidelines for gbh here:
http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/s_to_u/sentencing_manual/wounding_or_inflicting_grievous_bodily_harm/

you'll prob get a year based on that, depends if you're lucky or not whether they suspend it


----------



## realgains89 (May 10, 2014)

already been, got suspended... it was only said to have been one punch... so... i had to plead guilty for that 1hit... i never made... sucks.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

realgains89 said:


> already been, got suspended... it was only said to have been one punch... so... i had to plead guilty for that 1hit... i never made... sucks.


oh nice one, bet you're pleased anyway. Fuk having that on your record for life though


----------



## realgains89 (May 10, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> oh nice one, bet you're pleased anyway. Fuk having that on your record for life though


I know it sucks... sick of my life, im going to ask for a pardon after the two years are up and show them that i'm working and improving in my life.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

So what are the conditions?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Loads of innocent people in prison. Just ask them LOL

Does the statement of the victim state you did not hit him.....?


----------

